# SBS-02 or CMB-170



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Please help me decide between the SBS-02 (on clearance 150.00a pair and the
CBM-170 SE BOOKSHELF MONITOR... PRICE = $348

Dose anyone have any experience using either speaker. I am going to use a pair as my front L&R on a 3.1 
system in my bedroom. (13x14ft.) Thanks alexander


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For the bedroom I would get the SVSound speakers and save the money.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd probably lean toward the SVS too just to save some money. But realize the SVS line is being discontinued, so if you decide later you want a matching center or more speakers for surrounds to complete a setup your probably going to be OL. Unless you can find them used.

Now if you never have plans beyond a stereo setup with them than go for it. 

I would also add the Arx A1b bookshelf ($299) B stock for $249 http://www.theaudioinsider.com/manufacturers.php?mPath=13

Or HTD Level 2 bookshelf ($199) http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

As others have stated, if you want to save some money - SVS.
Also the HTD Level Two linked above, is a solid choice.

And my favorite budget speaker, the Cambridge Audio S30 bookshelf,
a real good sounding speaker for the price, and with some good bass.
http://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-Aud...ywords=Cambridge+Audio+S30+Bookshelf+Speakers

Your option/choice - and have fun


----------

